# 2 seat 69 Charger



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I got a bunch of old kits off eBay to use for parts and found a 69 Charger that I wanted to try shortening to a 2 seat version just for fun. So anyway here it is.

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc423/walsing/69 Charger/


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very unique. never thought of doing that to a classic mopar.
I will say this though.........best use of a 'Dukes of Hazard' Charger kit,

*Ever!*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

really unique idea - I never would have thought of that ever (geez, this is starting to sound familiar, isn't it?). Anyway, nice execution.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was such a fun project.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That Charger looks COOL! I've done a couple of 2-seat conversions in the past myself, and I'm in the middle of another one, making a roadster out of a Corvair coupe. I shortened it about 9" scale while lopping the roof off of it. I intentionally made no provision for a top, since it was originally meant to be a Rat Rod build. I since got "Re-purposed" into a "Flying Tigers" tribute tribute car. You can see where the project stands at the moment in my "Workroom" thread in this forum...


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

CorvairJim said:


> That Charger looks COOL! I've done a couple of 2-seat conversions in the past myself, and I'm in the middle of another one, making a roadster out of a Corvair coupe. I shortened it about 9" scale while lopping the roof off of it. I intentionally made no provision for a top, since it was originally meant to be a Rat Rod build. I since got "Re-purposed" into a "Flying Tigers" tribute tribute car. You can see where the project stands at the moment in my "Workroom" thread in this forum...


A rat rod Corvair really catches my interest!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Pretty cool Walsing! Reminds me of the Duster concept car which was like a shorty Roadrunner vertible. Maybe it was a pure open roadster(?).

Looks like you did a smooth job on the bodywork. :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

walsing said:


> A rat rod Corvair really catches my interest!


Here's a hint of what I'm doing with it. I posted this pic a couple of weeks ago in my "Workroom" thread:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing progress on that Corvair Jim!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope to do more on it over the weekend, along with the kitbashed Jo-Han '60 Plymouth wagon I'm building (It'll have the chassis and drivetrain from AMT's '57 Chrysler 300-C).


----------



## megancheung (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm another newbie to the Forum! my question is for a buddies 69 Charger. He tells me the seat tracks are "year specific" and the 68' & 70' have different height seat tracks. is this true?


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

If you are talking about the full scale real car I have no idea. I built a model which has no seat tracks. You might try the die cast 1:1 board and see if a Mopar guy can answer your question.


----------

